# Help with plants



## scottprice (Jun 12, 2011)

i need a little help choosing a plant species for my tank...

i currently have anacharis, monda grass and java fern. All somewhat taller plants in my 29 gallon tank. I really like plants and there are a lot that catch my eye. I really like the idea of a carpet species but dont know of many.... also like other taller plants as well...here is what i have on my possible plant list...

(i have a gravel substrate if that makes a difference)

-3 stalks of Lucens (Cryptocoryne lucens)
-one 2"x2" portion of Fissidens (Fissidens splachnobryoides)
-3 stalks of Wendtii (Cryptocoryne wendtii green)
-Windelov Fern (about 15 leaves)
-one 2"x2" portion of star moss (tortula ruralis)
-one 2"x2" portion of x-mass moss
-Marimo Ball (i just think these look cool)

i am open to any other suggestions on plants. I do not have intense lighting in my tank. Just a stock hood and light. Pictures along with suggestions are appreciated as well


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Star moss there is a debate as to whether its truely aquatic so you may be taking a chance on it. Everything that you have listed should do good even with gravel as everything except the crypts will need to be tied to wood or something.

You can also try vals they make a good background plant and doesn't need a lot of light.


----------



## graybot (Apr 24, 2011)

Without strong lighting it will be hard to carpet a 29g. Most carpet plants demand high light, and you will need a lot of wattage to reach the bottom of a tall tank. You can try narrow chain swords/pygmy chain swords, though. With medium lighting they only grow a max of 3" high, they send runners quickly and fill in thick. The carpet looks like broadleaf grass. DIY CO2 will help a lot. My carpet doubled in size a week after setting it up. You will still need more than a stock hood, though. A dual T5HE setup in addition to your original hood should suffice.


----------



## scottprice (Jun 12, 2011)

my tank isnt tall. its only about 12" from light to bottom


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Is your tank a 20 long?29 gallons are taller but have the same footprint as a 20 long.

If thats the case it will be easier to choose plants for that tank.


----------



## scottprice (Jun 12, 2011)

to be honest i cant be sure what the exact type it is since i got it all for free....the dimensions are...

30"L x 12"W x 12.5"H


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

yeah I believe that is a 20 long.They are very nice,IMO,great for wild bettas!Planting them with carpet plants are a little easier,as the light gets to them easier.


----------



## scottprice (Jun 12, 2011)

ok thank you! im not sure why i thought it was a 29*sh


----------



## scottprice (Jun 12, 2011)

anyone else have suggestions for a good carpetting plant?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

With just the standard lighting, your not going to have much choice for ground cover. As suggested earlier, dwarf chain swords would work. You can also make a nice cover with certain mosses. Flame moss would be good as it grows upright and you can keep it trimmed low.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Dwarf sag will carpet and doesn't require a whole lot of light.


----------



## scottprice (Jun 12, 2011)

how do i know if i need CO2 in my tank for the plants? im reading that sometimes you dont need it


----------

